# Win10 Cannot Boot Recovery Media: Error Code 0xc0000221



## aFiendishThingy (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello all!

Last weekend my computer stopped booting. It is a custom built PC that I built about 18 months ago. Ill include specs at the bottom of the post.

Last weekend it stopped booting, and went straight to a BSoD with the error code 0xc0000221. The listed kernel file that was damaged/missing would be different each time I tried to boot. The screen said that Windows 10 needed to be repaired, and to boot with installation media to do so. I tried using the Win10 USB I bought when I built the machine, and got the exact same result. I have also made a new USB and a DVD using the Microsoft installation media tool and both of those gave me the same result. I have already checked my boot order, so I know that is not the issue.

My first suspicion was that my SSD I use for Windows/other heavy use programs may have gone up, but I just tried disconnecting it from the motherboard and it still will not boot.

Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you so much!

Specs:
MSI Gaming Z97 GAMING 5 Motherboard
Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5 GHz
EVGA GeForce GTX 970
4x G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
WD Blue 3TB HDD
EVGA SuperNOVA 750W Power Supply
LG Blu-Ray Burner
Samsung DVD Burner
Cooler Master Cosmos SE Case
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Fan
Microsoft Windows 10 Home


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Remove all but one module of RAM, on another computer, download the ISO image for *Memtest* and burn it to CD using* IMGBurn *both available in my signature, or download the Auto Installer for USB Key. Boot off of the newly created media and run the tests on each module of RAM separately for at least 7 passes each. If there are any errors (red) that module is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

If/when your issue is resolved, please remember to inform ourselves and https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fo...ot-boot-recovery-media-error-code-0xc0000221/ and anywhere else you may have posted of that fact, and mark your thread solved.

For your guidance; https://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184


----------

